# Netzwerkcontoller



## ninja99 (6. November 2004)

Hallo,

sobald ich meinen Rechner Neu starte erhalte ich die Meldung "Neue Hardware gefunden" Netwerkcontroller. Was ist das? Woher bekomme ich den Treiber? MSI Board..


----------



## amw (16. November 2004)

Ist der Netzwerkcontroller "on board" ?
Evtl unter dieser  URL ist dein Board gelistet ?
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_server_list.php?part=3&kind=17&CHIP=17&ID=3


----------

